# electronic equipment



## Manny (Apr 13, 2012)

In the tkd forum we are discussing abou the electronic hogu (chest protector) that we use for competition, some are in favor, some other not, the truth to be told this electronic devices have thier flaws and this in some cases afect to the competitors, you can see all the pots we have doing since some time ago.

Well I want to know about sport karate, as long as I know the only thing you use in compettion is karate gloves and shin pads and some kind of boot and perhaps mouth piece and groin cup. What do you think about impementing electronic devices for the karate tornaments? will you like it? Tell me about the scoring system and the flaws you think it has, please let me know why you think your scoring system is better than the one use in TKD in the olimpics for example, what would you change, etc?

manny


----------



## rframe (Apr 20, 2012)

Culturally, I just don't see electronic scoring devices getting a hold in the karate world.  We mostly do not like chest protectors and helmets and lots of pads which would be needed to house the devices.

A large part of scoring in karate is not just making contact, but having controlled well-executed movements.  The judge should not award the point(s) if it's sloppy and/or zanshin is not maintained.  Also, depending on the rules and age/rank division, contact might not even be required but close proximity is (skin touch to 5cm for example) is... so a pressure sensitive point system is ineffective in that case.

That said, there is a definite element of human error in judging karate and certainly points get missed sometimes or awarded when they shouldn't simply because a judge thinks they see something. We actually run weekly kumite judging and refereeing practice in our school which is incredibly valuable because judging is far more difficult than it looks.  It gives people the chance to practice kumite but even more important it gives judges and referees the chance to practice their observation skills along with their understanding and enforcement of rules.  Having participated for a little while now, I really wonder how judges who do not get regular practice can be effective at all.


----------



## Gorilla (Apr 22, 2012)

We compete in both NKF karate and WTF Tkd.  If you tt to people at high levels in karate it is definitely part of the discussion.  Very controversial though!  If Karate is part of the Olympics 2020 I believe you will see electronic scoring.

I would also like to see the contact level raised in Karate.


Love Karate great sport!


----------

